# Graficzny program zarządzania siecią

## MaRcYs_GrHw

Witam chciałbym zainstalować graficzny program do zarządzania siecią, np. taki jaki jest w debianie, ubuntu domyślny (GNOME). NIe mam niestety pojęcia jak on się nazywa. 

Potrzebuje graficzny ponieważ moja żona czasami przemieszcza się z moim laptopem a konsola dla niej to ciemna magia.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## SlashBeast

gnome network manager ? [net-misc/networkmanager]Last edited by SlashBeast on Tue Nov 06, 2007 12:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Yatmai

Mnie się baaardzo podobał Red Hato'wski toolkit, nie tylko do sieci, ale też nfs, smb, httpd, usług i paru jeszcze drobiazgów. Jakby co to znajdziesz go w portage jako system-config-*  :Wink: 

----------

## MaRcYs_GrHw

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> gnome network manager ? [net-misc/networkmanager]

 

mhm jest problem zainstalowałem wskazaną aplikacje i nie mogę jej odpalić, tzn w menu nie ma żadnego skrutu, nie mogę znaleść programu.

końcówka z emergowania wygląda tak

```

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element sub-class-of: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element acronym: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element expanded-acronym: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element acronym: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element expanded-acronym: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element alias: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element acronym: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element expanded-acronym: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element sub-class-of: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element sub-class-of: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element sub-class-of: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element acronym: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element expanded-acronym: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element sub-class-of: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element sub-class-of: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element acronym: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element expanded-acronym: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element sub-class-of: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element sub-class-of: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element sub-class-of: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element acronym: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element expanded-acronym: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element acronym: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element expanded-acronym: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element acronym: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element expanded-acronym: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element sub-class-of: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

 * Updating icons cache ...                                             [ ok ]

 * Updating scrollkeeper database ...

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> Original instance of package unmerged safely.

 * Updating icons cache ...                                             [ ok ]

 * You need to be in the plugdev group in order to use NetworkManager

 * Problems with your hostname getting changed?

 *

 * Add the following to /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf

 * send host-name "YOURHOSTNAME";

 * supersede host-name "YOURHOSTNAME";

 * You will need to restart DBUS if this is your first time

 * installing NetworkManager.

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> net-misc/networkmanager-0.6.5_p20070823 merged.

>>> No packages selected for removal by clean

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * Messages for package net-misc/networkmanager-0.6.5_p20070823:

 * You need to be in the plugdev group in order to use NetworkManager

 * Problems with your hostname getting changed?

 *

 * Add the following to /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf

 * send host-name "YOURHOSTNAME";

 * supersede host-name "YOURHOSTNAME";

 * You will need to restart DBUS if this is your first time

 * installing NetworkManager.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * IMPORTANT: 5 config files in '/etc' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

```

 *Yatmai wrote:*   

> Mnie się baaardzo podobał Red Hato'wski toolkit, nie tylko do sieci, ale też nfs, smb, httpd, usług i paru jeszcze drobiazgów. Jakby co to znajdziesz go w portage jako system-config-* 

 

pamiętasz które to jest (czy jest na liście??)

MaRcYs marcys # emerge -s system-config

```

Searching...

[ Results for search key : system-config ]

[ Applications found : 13 ]

*  app-admin/system-config-bind [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 4.0.2

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 9,732 kB

      Homepage:      http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/SystemConfig/bind

      Description:   The Red Hat BIND DNS Configuration Tool

      License:       GPL-2

*  app-admin/system-config-date [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 1.9.1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 652 kB

      Homepage:      http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/SystemConfig/date

      Description:   A graphical interface for modifying system date and time

      License:       GPL-2

*  app-admin/system-config-display [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 1.0.51

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 163 kB

      Homepage:      http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/SystemConfig/display

      Description:   A graphical interface for configuring the X Window System display

      License:       GPL-2

*  app-admin/system-config-httpd [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 1.4.3

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 1,058 kB

      Homepage:      http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/SystemConfig/httpd

      Description:   Apache configuration tool

      License:       GPL-2

*  app-admin/system-config-keyboard [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 1.2.11

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 54 kB

      Homepage:      http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/SystemConfig/keyboard

      Description:   A graphical interface for modifying the keyboard

      License:       GPL-2

*  app-admin/system-config-language [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 1.1.11

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 54 kB

      Homepage:      http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/SystemConfig/language

      Description:   A graphical interface for modifying the system language

      License:       GPL-2

*  app-admin/system-config-lvm [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 1.1.1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 1,195 kB

      Homepage:      http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/SystemConfig/lvm

      Description:   A utility for graphically configuring Logical Volumes

      License:       GPL-2

*  app-admin/system-config-nfs [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 1.3.19

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 130 kB

      Homepage:      http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/SystemConfig/nfs

      Description:   NFS server configuration tool

      License:       GPL-2

*  app-admin/system-config-printer [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.7.27

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 425 kB

      Homepage:      http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/SystemConfig/printer

      Description:   A printer administration tool

      License:       GPL-2

*  app-admin/system-config-samba [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 1.2.35

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 184 kB

      Homepage:      http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/SystemConfig/samba

      Description:   Samba server configuration tool

      License:       GPL-2

*  app-admin/system-config-soundcard [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 2.0.1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 1,037 kB

      Homepage:      http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/SystemConfig/soundcard

      Description:   A graphical interface for detecting and configuring soundcards

      License:       GPL-2

*  app-admin/system-config-users [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 1.2.46

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 282 kB

      Homepage:      http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/SystemConfig/users

      Description:   A graphical interface for administering users and groups

      License:       GPL-2

*  sys-libs/system-config-base [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 1-r1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 0 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.gentoo.org/

      Description:   system-config-* layout package

      License:       GPL-2

```

----------

## Yatmai

W Fedorce zwało się to jak pamiętam system-config-network... Ale chyba tego akurat nie ma  :Sad: 

----------

## Redhot

Posprawdzaj wszystko wg. http://gentoo-wiki.com/NetworkManager

----------

## wariat

 *MaRcYs_GrHw wrote:*   

>  *SlashBeast wrote:*   gnome network manager ? [net-misc/networkmanager] 
> 
> mhm jest problem zainstalowałem wskazaną aplikacje i nie mogę jej odpalić, tzn w menu nie ma żadnego skr*tu, nie mogę znale*ć programu.
> 
> 

 

```

# /etc/init.d/NetworkManager start

```

----------

## heinep

 *wariat wrote:*   

>  *MaRcYs_GrHw wrote:*    *SlashBeast wrote:*   gnome network manager ? [net-misc/networkmanager] 
> 
> mhm jest problem zainstalowałem wskazaną aplikacje i nie mogę jej odpalić, tzn w menu nie ma żadnego skr*tu, nie mogę znale*ć programu.
> 
>  
> ...

 

1./etc/init.d/NetworkManager start

2.emerge gnome-extra/nm-applet

3.jako uzytkownik nm-applet

pod KDE pewnie cos innego.......

----------

